# Refund program



## bridgetatkins (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi
We are about to start DE at IM Barcelona and are trying to work out whether to go with the refund program or pay for each attempt individually. Do others have experience one way or another? We just need to bounce this around a bit to halp us make a decision. It is alot of money. 

Louise


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi there

welcome to Fertility Friends

I cant offer any advice but wanted to leave the link for the IM cycle buddies thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87274.0

The ladies on the thread i am sure will be able to answer any questions u may have

If you click on the link in the first post and scroll through i am pretty sure you will find some information on the refund program

Lots of luck
Emxx


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi Louise

heffalump said it all 

I was on the refund program, we felt it was best for us at the time, and I did get lucky but after 2 DE attempts then with frozen ones, but at the moment they seem to be having very very good results at IM, so it would be a bigger gamble with your money, when we were there not so many were as lucky to get PG on first attempt, hope you can make the right choice.

Love
Marina


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

I can't comment on IM's success but we did think about the refund programme after 4 attempts in Barcelona with IVI, however felt  it was time for a change of scene hence our going to Kiev.  
I really felt a change would be as good as a rest, combined with the fact that the clinic in another country  may have different ways of doing things that could help us and the lack of restrictions on embryo replacement.  Although IM may have good results, I would personally not want to be tied to a clinic for what could be several cycles inc frozen ones.  The idea is to have a viable pregnancy, and you may find yourself paying £30k for one attempt, however no doubt with success the money will not be begrudged.  I know I probably say this a lot, but £30k would get you over 10 fresh attempts at ISIDA, and similarly for a lot of the Eastern European clinics.  For us we felt that it was a numbers game, so the more cycles the better.

If considering any clinic with a refund programme, I would personally give them one independent go first to see how you get on with them , their staff, and their style, especially if this is your first DE abroad.  Who knows, you may get lucky first time!

best of luck, 

roze.


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi Roze

I just wanted to add that its not 30k sterling for the refund program thats in euros, its approx 20k sterling, which is still Lot of money I know, by the way also I wanted to stress that your not tied to IM for a number of cycles you can opt out of the program anytime you wish, and still get a refund, we nearly opted out after the first cycle  we could of got back 20k in euros which meant that we would of only paid for 1 cycle, but they thought we should try 1 more time so we did, what we liked about the program at the time was its more relaxing to know you've got 3 fresh cycles and whatever frozen is created, and if it failed you would get back 70% of your money, we also felt its in their best interest to get you PG I mean they are certainly going to try their best, I also felt with my past rotten luck knowing our luck it would of been money completely lost with stress too, its not for everyone and its certainly a gamble to both yourself and the clinic.

Hope that helps more

Marina


----------

